# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Case no. X - people vs mollies

## nohomeleave

I placed some 'Dalmatian' Mollies in my tank and after a day, noticed that they seem to be either eating something off the plant leaves or eating the plants. I looked and found some holes in the plants. Not sure if Mollies are the culprits but based on circumstancial evidence, they appeared to have been caught with their 'hands' in the 'cookie jar'. 

So the jury needs to decide? Are they guilty? Do Mollies eat plant? They eat the worms and flakes that I put before them well.

----------


## juggler

I think some greens are part of their diet. But I don't think they will devastate all the plants in your tank.  :Smile: 

Do you also have other fish like Sailfin Catfish? They are know to eat some plants too. Or Clown Loaches that leave holes in broad leaves.

You can also replace your plants with tougher ones like Anubias or Java Fern.

Cheers!

----------


## nohomeleave

Actually they are all Java ferns. At present, I only have the usual sucker and a few platys. Hope they don't destroy the lot! When I felt my HC on a sponge to float at the top while I was figuring how to properly use them, they also nibbled on the HC, gave me such a scare, I moved the HC out of their tank!

----------

